
Survey on Standards of Software Professionalism - sjperez
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSdt1njzfF4Ip4Mtegiq-stZjofRl_XJNzw5KimMH2BAR-2TLQ/viewform?usp=sf_link
======
sjperez
I have been thinking a lot lately about what "professionalism" means in
software development. I recently read Clean Coders (Martin, R.), which talks
extensively about this issue, and Pragmatic Programmer (Hunt, A.; Thomas, D.),
which touches on it as well, and it is clear that this is an issue that evokes
strong feelings among many developers. It got me thinking, to what extent are
the lessons in these books (and others) actually practiced in the industry?
What do today's software professionals have to say about "professionalism"?
With the goal of answering that question, I put together a short survey, the
results of which I plan to share in a future article. If you're interested,
I'd love to get input from fellow HN readers. Thanks very much for your input!

